# Topics > Related topics > Electronic nose >  Aroma Bit’s Odor Imaging Sensor, Koto-ku, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Aroma Bit Inc.

Home page - aromabit.com/service01

----------


## Airicist

Smell sensor for smartphones, Aroma Bit Odor Imaging Sensor

Published on Feb 26, 2016




> Tokyo-based Aroma Bit showcases their odor imaging sensor technology, they claim to be able to make a unique sensor to analyze the subjective matter of smell, rather than simply to analyze the contents of the gas. The setup on display shows how a bottle opened nearby produces a digital odor signature on the screen. The sensor prototype is mounted on an SD card. The device learns about the signature of each smell it encounters, becoming smarter.

----------


## Airicist

Smell Sensor Aroma Bit SDK-1Q, Aroma Coder 35Q Desktop Smell Sensor

Published on Aug 20, 2019




> Aroma Bit is a developer of leading-edge olfactory aroma sensors​ that can digitize the sense of smell, as a technology startup they invented a small sensor that can digitize smell, R&D teams across various industries are using the sensors to collect digital olfactory (smell) data of product samples and exploring new ways to utilize the technology for innovative applications, Aroma Bit also won the Best Innovative Sensor Technology Award at the IDTechEx Sensor Europe 2019.
> 
> Filmed at IDTechEx Show! Europe 2019

----------

